# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  MusclelabsIndia

## JaneDoe

Minha fonte no Brasil me vendeu esteróides da Índia, alguém conhece o laboratório MusclelabsIndia?

----------


## JaneDoe

Here are my steroids , I hope it's good

----------


## GearHeaded

only one way to find out

----------


## JaneDoe

Where is the tarmig?  :Bbbump:

----------


## Obs

> Where is the tarmig?


Its tarmyg
When spelled backwards: gymrat

----------

